# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Two G25 Results: Greek-Cypriot and Lebanese

## j2a4

Hi all,

My mother is Greek-Cypriot and my father is Lebanese.
They have both tested with MyHeritage, had transferred my father's results to FTDNA, and had both results transferred to GEDmatch. Please see below their G25 results:

(mothers)_scaled,0.097888,0.15436,-0.040352,-0.07106,-0.00277,-0.023148,0.00188,-0.003,0.001432,0.018041,0.009906,0.003747,-0.002527,0.002752,-0.016694,0.002784,0.007041,0.003547,0.008799,-0.008629,-0.002745,0.00371,0.001479,-0.005663,-0.003592

(fathers)_scaled,0.094473,0.148267,-0.053174,-0.082688,-0.017234,-0.027889,0.00423,-0.007615,0.001432,0.007472,0.006333,-0.001499,0.00996,0.01445,-0.005565,-0.00411,-0.017602,-0.001014,0.011061,0.00025,-0.001123,0.002226,0.000863,-0.003615,-0.007305

(mothers),0.0086,0.0152,-0.0107,-0.022,-0.0009,-0.0083,0.0008,-0.0013,0.0007,0.0099,0.0061,0.0025,-0.0017,0.002,-0.0123,0.0021,0.0054,0.0028,0.007,-0.0069,-0.0022,0.003,0.0012,-0.0047,-0.003

(fathers),0.0083,0.0146,-0.0141,-0.0256,-0.0056,-0.01,0.0018,-0.0033,0.0007,0.0041,0.0039,-0.001,0.0067,0.0105,-0.0041,-0.0031,-0.0135,-0.0008,0.0088,0.0002,-0.0009,0.0018,0.0007,-0.003,-0.0061


GEDmatch kits: PP5468784 (mothers) , BX2519169 (fathers) - (Y-DNA & MTDNA tested with FTDNA).


I have used various calculators for both results.


Regarding my fathers results:

It seems that since ancient times until today his results match those of Northern Levantines. Yemenite Jewish & Anatolian Greek results seem to show up in some calculators. Both make sense from a historical perspective. Our paternal lineage descends from the Ghassanids, and our surname seems to be of Jewish origin. Being Greek-Orthodox Christian, and given that population exchanges occurred during the Byzantine Empire, it makes sense to have Anatolian/Greek heritage.

However, Georgian (including Jewish) and Iranian/Iraqi Jewish seem to appear in some calculators. These are quite unexpected from a historical perspective. Mizrahi & Sephardic Jewish appear in his MyHeritage results.


Regarding my mothers results:

It seems that since ancient times until today her results match those of Cypriots. It seems that there is a strong Anatolian component, followed by Greek & Northern Levantine.

What I find unexpected for my mother is that Sardinian and Georgian Laz (especially when it's not accompanied by Pontian-Greek). appear on some calculators.Sardinian appears in her MyHeritage results too.

Is it possible that the Georgian and Sardinian elements that appear amongst Cypriots, refer to a pre-historical common ancestor?

Is it possible that Iraqi/Iranian Jews might be overgeneralised, resulting in erroneously including Northern Levantine populations, when these populations could have been named differrently?


Any input on how to interpret the above results, discussions on what was previously mentioned, and anything else would be of great help and of great interest to me.

I am attempting to have a clearer and more confident picture of these DNA results, in terms of ancestry breakdown. If/when this is achieved, I would like to link these breakdowns to socio-historical events (when possible).

Thank you for reading the above, any sort of input would be highly appreciated.

----------


## Kari

Your Mum's k12b results:Mother,9.8,0,3.34,0,21.82,1.77,0.35,0.91,1 5.72,0,46.29,0 
Your father's k12b results:Father,11.41,0,3.67,0,14.82,2.58,0,1.55,23 .28,0,42.69,0

----------


## j2a4

Thanks for your response. Yes, that is correct

----------


## eupator

The South Caucasian/Mesopotamian admixture is because Cyprus received such settlers (notably Armenians among others).

----------

